# endoscopía, laparoscopía, colonoscopía



## new boy

* Una comentarista critica que se ha extendido mucho el uso de las palablas endoscopía, laparoscopía, colonoscopía como si tuvieran hiato, cuando en realidad debería decirse: endoscopia, laparoscopia, colonoscopia, etc...
 Me surge una interrogante... Si se ha extendido tanto su uso...¿lo correcto es seguir corrigiendo un error tan generalizado a lo largo del tiempo o aceptar que a los hablantes encontraron una forma más fácil en la dicción?*


----------



## SDLX Master

Yo pregunto, ¿por qué debería decirse *endoscopia, laparoscopia, colonoscopia *en vez de *endoscopía, laparoscopía, colonoscopía*? Me gustaría que sustentes esto por favor.


----------



## lady jekyll

SDLX Master said:


> Yo pregunto, ¿por qué debería decirse *endoscopia, laparoscopia, colonoscopia *en vez de *endoscopía, laparoscopía, colonoscopía*? Me gustaría que sustentes esto por favor.


Hola, SDLX Master:
Para serte sincera jamás pensé que existiera algún lugar en el mundo en el que estas tres palabras se pronunciaran con hiato. 

Si realmente está tan extendido su uso, la RAE debería contemplarlo en el diccionario, al igual que casos como cardiaco/cardíaco y afrodisiaco/afrodisíaco.
Saludos


----------



## olucoicus

SDLX Master said:


> Yo pregunto, ¿por qué debería decirse *endoscopia, laparoscopia, colonoscopia *en vez de *endoscopía, laparoscopía, colonoscopía*? Me gustaría que sustentes esto por favor.



    Hola SDLX Master.

         Estas formas de dicción están bastante difundidas en sudamérica. Según Manuel Rafael Aragó, profesor de la Facultad de Filosofía y Letras de la Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires, en su libro "Diccionario de Dudas y Problemas del Idioma Español" expone:

*endoscopia*: 1. El DRAE/92 registra este sustantivo [...] (define el término)
2. Tiene diptongo final /endoskópia/. Sin embargo, en la Argentina está muy difundido entre los médicos la forma con hiato *endoscopía, que ha pasado incluso a la lengua literaria: "También pasé por verias endoscopías..." (A. M. Shúa, _Soy paciente_, 104). -> *scopia*

Según esto, la RAE pefiere la forma con diptongo. 
En la definición de *scopia*, dice, después de explicar el origen del término:
"Conviene evitar esta pronunciación viciosa

Por otro lado a pesar de la influencia Académica, el habla depende se los pueblos por lo que supongo que si la forma de hiato se extiende, esa será la definición aceptada.


----------



## la_machy

Curioso. A mí me suena horrible decir *endoscopia.*
Por mi tierra sonorense, siempre es *endoscopía, laparoscopía, etc.*


Saludos


----------



## lady jekyll

la_machy said:


> Curioso. A mí me suena horrible decir *endoscopia.*
> Por mi tierra sonorense, siempre es *endoscopía, laparoscopía, etc.*
> 
> 
> Saludos



Sí, también a mí me parece curioso. Me resulta más complicado pronunciarlas con hiato.


----------



## elineo

El accento en las palabras griegas originales (ενδοσκοπία, λαπαροσκοπία. κολονοσκοπία) va a *í*a del verbo griego skopó (σκοπώ= examinar, ver con atención, σκοπός = meta, causa objetívo) Áskopos (άσκοπος)=sin razón, sin meta. inútil. Cardíako (καρδιακό= de corazón καρδιά=corazón) también tiene el accento en el *ó *en griego.


----------



## Agró

elineo said:


> El accento en las palabras griegas originales (ενδοσκοπία, λαπαροσκοπία. κολονοσκοπία) va a *í*a del verbo griego skopó (σκοπώ= examinar, ver con atención, σκοπός = meta, causa objetívo) Áskopos (άσκοπος)=sin razón, sin meta. inútil. Cardíako (καρδιακό= de corazón καρδιά=corazón) también tiene el accento en el *ó *en griego.



El español no respeta fielmente la acentuación griega (democracia, y no democrac*í*a).  Las palabras objeto de la consulta están fijadas en español peninsular como graves con diptongo final, y así las usamos aquí. La otra forma, con hiato y acento en la 'i' me suena muy mal, tan mal como acrobac*í*a, por ejemplo (hubo una época en que los periodistas la pronunciaban así).


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá también se usan con hiato, en todo nivel.
Con diptongo final raspan un poco el oído.

Edito: “Laparoscopía” no suele usarse mucho por acá.  En general se habla de una “intervención laparoscópica”.
 
Saludos.

_


----------



## Agró

Vampiro said:


> Por acá también se usan con hiato, en todo nivel.
> Con diptongo final raspan un poco el oído.
> _


¿Y democrac*í*a y acrobac*í*a, también?


----------



## Vampiro

Agró said:


> ¿Y democrac*í*a y acrobac*í*a, también?



No.
¿Por qué?... ¿tienen algo que ver?
_


----------



## 0scar

Endoscop*í*a suena tan mal como radiograf*í*a o microscop*í*a (*). 

(*)Está en el RAE.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pero hay otras que sí se pronuncian mal:

Financía, diferencían, en lugar de financia y diferencian.


----------



## Agró

Vampiro said:


> No.
> ¿Por qué?... ¿tienen algo que ver?
> _


Probablemente tienen poco que ver, era pura curiosidad de saber cómo acentúan allá esas palabras, o si hay algún criterio. Parece que no.
A propósito, ¿periscopio, microscopio, o periscop*í*o, microscop*í*o?


----------



## Vampiro

Agró said:


> Probablemente tienen poco que ver, era pura curiosidad de saber cómo acentúan allá esas palabras, o si hay algún criterio. Parece que no.
> A propósito, ¿periscopio, microscopio, o periscop*í*o, microscop*í*o?


¿Criterio?
No, no creo que haya un criterio que abarque términos tan disímiles en significado u origen.
Respecto de las dudas: periscopio y microscopio.
Y antes de que alguien lo pregunte, una endoscopía se hace con un endoscopio.
Saludos.
_


----------



## clares3

Hola
Estoy con Agró en cuanto al uso en España: "El español no respeta fielmente la acentuación griega (democracia, y no democrac*í*a).  Las palabras objeto de la consulta están fijadas en español peninsular como graves con diptongo final..."
Nunca escuché endoscopía (y me hicieron una: creí morir a manos de la ciencia médica) ni laparoscopía ni colonoscopía, aunque el hilo nos ha puesto de relieve cierta inconsistencia en nuestras costumbres lingüísticas.


----------



## dagomos

Soy un vigilante del buen uso y pronunciación de las palabras en español, soy educado en Colombia. Vivir en los Estados Unidos me ha generado alguna procupación personal en este sentido y por eso quiero tener a alguien con quién coversar del tema. Hoy es el uso de la terminación "copia" en algunos términos médicos como laparoscopia, endoscopia, colonoscopia, etc. Pueden ayudarme con la etimología de estas? Me molesta demasiado oír decir COPíA. Sé que no es así pero quiero ayudar con la explicación.
Muchas gracias


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

dagomos said:


> Soy un vigilante del buen uso y pronunciación de las palabras en español, soy educado en Colombia. Vivir en los Estados Unidos me ha generado alguna procupación personal en este sentido y por eso quiero tener a alguien con quién coversar del tema. Hoy es el uso de la terminación "copia" en algunos términos médicos como laparoscopia, endoscopia, colonoscopia, etc. Pueden ayudarme con la etimología de estas? Me molesta demasiado oír decir COPíA. Sé que no es así pero quiero ayudar con la explicación.
> Muchas gracias


 
En realidad el sufijo no es "copia" es "scopia" procedente del griego. Te pongo lo que dice el DRAE:

*-scopia**.*
(Del gr. σκοπιά, acción de ver).

*1. *elem. compos. Significa 'examen, vista, exploración'. _Rinoscopia, radioscopia._



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados___ _Saludos_


----------



## Anemoah

En España es más usual escuchar y decir -scópia, pero he oído a muchos compañeros latinoamericanos que dicen -scopía. Supongo que será cuestión de gustos o cultura.


----------



## duvija

Anemoah said:


> En España es más usual escuchar y decir -scópia, pero he oído a muchos compañeros latinoamericanos que dicen -scopía. Supongo que será cuestión de gustos o cultura.


 

Sí, para nosotros es 'scopía'. Regional el asunto. No es falta de conocimiento ni nada por el estilo.


----------



## dagomos

Anemoah said:


> En España es más usual escuchar y decir -scópia, pero he oído a muchos compañeros latinoamericanos que dicen -scopía. Supongo que será cuestión de gustos o cultura.


 

Esa es una de mis intenciones. Yo entiendo que puede ser asunto cultural o de gusto pero sería muy bueno que inventemos palabras nuevas pero que cumplan las reglas, por lo menos,  ortográficas para que así tengamos un idioma: ESPAÑOL. En realidad he oído decir scopía es entre los que vivimos en USA y es simplemente no valorar el idioma. Podemos empezar, no sé cómo, una campaña para retomar nuestro idioma? Esta es una de mis grandes preocupaciones.


----------



## Agró

dagomos said:


> Esa es una de mis intenciones. Yo entiendo que puede ser asunto cultural o de gusto pero sería muy bueno que inventemos palabras nuevas pero que cumplan las reglas, por lo menos,  ortográficas para que así tengamos un idioma: ESPAÑOL. En realidad he oído decir scopía es entre los que vivimos en USA y es simplemente no valorar el idioma. Podemos empezar, no sé cómo, una campaña para retomar nuestro idioma? Esta es una de mis grandes preocupaciones.



Tranquilo, no es para tanto. Hay variedad de pronunciaciones y no por eso el idioma se va a romper. Hay gente que pronuncia au*x*ilio y otros pronuncian au*s*ilio.

Por cierto, dado que te preocupa el idioma, deberías desterrar eso de "USA", que no corresponde a nada, en español.


----------



## duvija

dagomos said:


> Esa es una de mis intenciones. Yo entiendo que puede ser asunto cultural o de gusto pero sería muy bueno que inventemos palabras nuevas pero que cumplan las reglas, por lo menos, ortográficas para que así tengamos un idioma: ESPAÑOL. En realidad he oído decir scopía es entre los que vivimos en USA y es simplemente no valorar el idioma. Podemos empezar, no sé cómo, una campaña para retomar nuestro idioma? Esta es una de mis grandes preocupaciones.


 
Sugiero que respires hondo y dejes que el idioma siga según el gusto de los usuarios. (En serio, no hay modo de empezar campañas para algo que está en todos lados.) 
Creo que te convendría leer algunos de los comentarios que se hicieron en este foro cientos de veces durante muchísimos años. Seguramente te vas a dar cuenta que no son cosas como 'no valorar el idioma', ni hay lo que 'retomar'. No es una guerra sino una simple evolución que sucede, quieras o no.


----------



## dagomos

Aceptados todos los comentarios. Debo aprender a dejar pasar. Nunca argumento con las personas sobre el buen o mal uso de las palabras pero me molesta interiormente. A veces pienso que tengo que aceptar las cosas con "los ojos cerrados". Gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## Pinairun

dagomos said:


> Aceptados todos los comentarios. Debo aprender a dejar pasar. Nunca argumento con las personas sobre el buen o mal uso de las palabras pero me molesta interiormente. A veces pienso que tengo que aceptar las cosas con "los ojos cerrados". Gracias por los comentarios.


 
Y no te olvides de los oídos...


----------



## Lurrezko

dagomos said:


> Aceptados todos los comentarios. Debo aprender a dejar pasar. Nunca argumento con las personas sobre el buen o mal uso de las palabras pero me molesta interiormente. A veces pienso que tengo que aceptar las cosas con "los ojos cerrados". Gracias por los comentarios.



No se trata de cerrar los ojos. Al contrario, se trata de abrirlos. Si te quedas un tiempo con nosotros verás con qué frecuencia una palabra o una construcción habitual en un país suena espantosa en el país vecino. El ámbito geográfico del idioma es extensísimo: la uniformidad es impensable (y aburrida, por otro lado).

Saludos


----------



## dagomos

Pinairun said:


> Y no te olvides de los oídos...


 Ja ja ja. !Buena esa!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Agró said:


> Tranquilo, no es para tanto. Hay variedad de pronunciaciones y no por eso el idioma se va a romper. Hay gente que pronuncia au*x*ilio y otros pronuncian au*s*ilio. ¡Jo, otra vez con eso! Novedad para mí, hoy mismo.
> 
> Por cierto, dado que te preocupa el idioma, deberías desterrar eso de "USA", que no corresponde a nada, en español.


 
Nada, lo dicho. Sólo/solo recuerda que somos algo así como 450 millones de hispanoparlantes/hablantes.

Variantes, nada más.

Vídeo, video.
Scopia, scopía.
Biosfera, biósfera.
Ícono, icono.


----------



## dagomos

Me está gustando esto. Voy a seguir. Gracias a todos


----------



## RIU

Vigila con los WRcocus, que a la que se te meten en el cuerpo, vas vendido. Y ya de pasada, empóllate las normas y te sentirás como en el sexto cielo.


----------



## Anemoah

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Variantes, nada más.
> 
> Vídeo, video.
> Scopia, scopía.
> Biosfera, biósfera. <-- ¡¡AARRGH!! me chirrían los oídos jajajaja
> Ícono, icono. <-- (ídem)


----------



## fr1724

Todo lo que lleve el sufijo scopia es que estudia algo: colonoscopia: estudio del colon


----------



## patacon1950

*Nueva Pregunta
Hilos Unidos*​
Hola amigos. No pretendo volver sobre un tema que se ha debatido en repetidas ocasiones en este foro. Por simple curiosidad, ¿alguno me podría decir si la edición 23 del DRAE ya incorporó los términos médicos _laparoscopía_, _colonoscopía _y _endoscopía_? En la versión en línea del DRAE no aparece aún la edición 23. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, patacon1950.

¿Te refieres a si las recoge con esa extraña grafía? Porque hay tantísimas palabras que terminan con el sufijo -scopia (así, sin tilde) que me resulta curiosa tu consulta. Disculpa si, por lo que entiendo, ya se ha discutido en el foro si se usa de esa forma en algunas regiones: nunca lo había oído así.

Saludos


----------



## patacon1950

Hola Miguel. Efectivamente, ¿el Diccionario en su edición 23, recoge o ha incorporado estas palabras con terminaciones en hiato, como las he consignado? Ya pedí el diccionario, pero como estoy en los Estados Unidos no me ha llegado aún. Seguramente entre ustedes debe haber alguno que lo tenga. Gracias.


----------



## Peón

Aquí, es bastante común escuchar _endoscopía, laparoscopía, colonoscop_í_a. _


----------



## Duometri

Peón said:


> Aquí, es bastante común escuchar _endoscopía, laparoscopía, colonoscop_í_a. _



¿Podría ser por influencia italiana? En ese idioma sí es muy típico ese final en hiato pronunciando, por ejemplo: democraz*í*a, agenz*í*a, etc.

Es español peninsular suena muy forzado con hiato.

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Duometri said:


> ¿Podría ser por influencia italiana? En ese idioma sí es muy típico ese final en hiato pronunciando, por ejemplo: democraz*í*a, agenz*í*a, etc.
> 
> Es español peninsular suena muy forzado con hiato.
> 
> Saludos.



No tengo la menor idea, compañero. Pero se me hace que siendo términos nuevos, se los ha equiparado a similares terminados en _fía_: tomografía, cardiografía, ecografía.

Curiosamente, creo que si se escuchara "colonoscopia" y similares sin la acentuación en la i, se consideraría como una pronunciación "poco educada". No sé como se usa en el ámbito médico.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, Peón.

Después de mi primer aporte, busqué los hilos en los que se había hablado del tema y, lo que parece claro, es que la diferencia es regional: en España no se usan con tilde (en general, creo que ni se concibe que se puedan pronunciar así; ni siquiera entre los médicos) los vocablos con el sufijo -scopia; y parece que en prácticamente toda AmL lo dicen con la i acentuada, como tú comentas. Es como lo del vídeo/video que alguien apuntaba en uno de esos hilos antiguos.

Pero nadie termina de aclararle a patacon1950 si el nuevo DRAE recoge ese uso... como sí recoge *video* como Americanismo.

Saludos


----------



## ukimix

Hola todos, 

Aquí en Colombia acentuamos la sílaba _co _de _-*co*pia_, no la _i_. Apostaría que esa acentuación es predominante en América y que Duometri tiene la razón sobre el dejo italo-argentino. Cheeee ! Saludo.


----------



## Peón

Uhmm... puede ser que la infuencia tana, tan poderosa aquí, haya llegado hasta esos órganos... , pero no sé...

Habrá que escuchar a los demás americanos.

Saludos.


----------



## patacon1950

Muy interesantes las aportaciones de todos. Como dice ukimix, en Colombia lo decimos igual que en España (colonoscopia, laparoscopia, etc.). 

Vivo hace mucho tiempo en los Estados Unidos y he notado que aquí los médicos hispanos pronuncian estos términos con hiato (colonoscopía, laparoscopía, etc). Es muy curioso que estando Colombia en medio de México y Argentina, pronunciemos estos términos con final en diptongo y no en hiato. La pronunciación con hiato y acento en la 'i' me suena mal, tan mal como en alopecía, democracía, acrobacía, financía, diferencía o perifería, por citar algunos ejemplos que muestran claramente la tendencia a pronunciar con hiato muchas palabras del español que terminan en diptongo.

Estoy totalmente seguro de que no muchos estarán de acuerdo conmigo. Con el que sí estoy totalmente de acuerdo es con Miguel On Ojj, cuando dice: _Pero nadie termina de aclararle a patacon 1950 si el Nuevo DRAE recoge ese uso..._


----------



## Peón

¿Cuando dices "médicos hispanos" quieres decir "hispanoamericanos"? ¿Quizás en México se pronuncie como en la Argentina?


----------



## ukimix

patacon1950 said:


> Estoy totalmente seguro de que no muchos estarán de acuerdo conmigo. Con el que sí estoy totalmente de acuerdo es con Miguel On Ojj, cuando dice: _Pero nadie termina de aclararle a patacon 1950 si el Nuevo DRAE recoge ese uso..._



Es que no es una pregunta lingüística, sino sobre el contenido de un libro.  

Saludo desde Bogotá


----------



## patacon1950

Hola Peón, quise decir: médicos de origen hispano.
Ukimix, solo deseo saber si en la nueva edición del DRAE, la número 23, aparecen estos términos. Con seguridad, alguno de ustedes debe tener a mano la nueva edición del DRAE en dónde pueda consultarlo. Como bien sabes, la edición anterior no los recoge.


----------



## swift

patacon1950 said:


> Por simple curiosidad, ¿alguno me podría decir si la edición 23 del DRAE ya incorporó los términos médicos _laparoscopía_, _colonoscopía _y _endoscopía_? En la versión en línea del DRAE no aparece aún la edición 23. Muchas gracias.


El DRAE recoge los siguientes lemas:

colonoscopia (23ª edición)

endoscopia

laparoscopia

Probablemente no los encontraste porque no usaste la grafía sin tilde: todas esas voces serían paroxítonas acentuadas en la penúltima sílaba _–co–_ y con diptongo en la última sílaba _–pia_, si nos atuviéramos únicamente a la grafía de los lemas correspondientes en el DRAE. Sin embargo, en Costa Rica son voces paroxítonas acentuadas en la penúltima sílaba _–pí–_ y con hiato en _–pía_.


----------



## ukimix

La edición número 22 recoge dos de ellos:



> *laparoscopia**.*
> (Del gr. λαπάρα, costado, lado del vientre, y _-scopia_).
> *1.* f._ Med._ Exploración visual de la cavidad abdominal con el laparoscopio.
> *2.* f._ Med._ Técnica de esta exploración.
> 
> 
> *endoscopia**.*
> (De _endo-_ y _-scopia_).
> *1.* f._ Med._ Técnica de exploración visual de una cavidad o conducto del organismo.
> *2.* f._ Med._ Esta exploración.



*Colonoscopia* aparece en la versión número 23:



> *colonoscopia**.*
> *1.* f._ Med._ Exploración del interior del colon mediante un colonoscopio.






Todo se puede encontrar en el buscador electrónico del DRAE.

Saludo


----------

